# Big Hog!



## DetroitIron

I had some wild boar at a wild game dinner and it was some of the best meat I have ever eaten! They had it cooked in a brown mushroom gravy, so damn good I went back for seconds!!! Now, based on the above, I'm guessing it must have been a young boar or a sow.


----------



## Standsniper

HTC said:


> No, not even close.
> 
> I lived in Texas for 9 years and have taken a lot of them. They make good sausage and that is about it. When you get a pig from the store or farm it is 8 months old and 260 - 280lbs give or take with good fat content. In the wild they run for a living and have to work for food. You get one over 200lbs and it several years old. For the most part, (with a couple of exceptions) I found the pork chops to be dry and relatively tough. Shake and bake is out of the question. Pork steaks from the shoulder...not happening. The one good way I know of was to take a sawzall to a young one and remove the back out of them and cut that in half...seared on the weber grill and slow cooked in tinfoil with barbque sauce...it was pretty good. Additionally the boars are not castrated and that definitely affects their flavor. I had an awesome spot to hunt outside of the Corpus Christi along the back bay adjacent to some milo fields....We shot them nearly every weekend year round and gave 99% of the animals we took away to some poor families.


 
i agree,,,sausage is about all there good for. great pig!!!! congratulations


----------



## workingman

Sniff, sniff, sniff.............I smell bacon.

Every bit of 400 pounds.


----------



## Tron322

let a few go in NW lower MI, I will be the judge on the table fare.


----------



## HarleyDHawger

If you can find them, and get one for your freezer, one of the best things I make out of them is( Hine quarters) Tamales, (Loins) on the roaster, (Ribs) in the smoker. Don't expect the bacon to be plentiful and good tasting because there isn't that much fat on them. I save my bacon grease and freeze it from the store bought bacon and mix it in with the Marine and rubs to add flavor and moisture to the meat. it helps a little. 

But don't let that stop you from taking one when you see them. It's still good meat and helps on your food bill.


----------



## Northwood lures

Obviously it is area specific. The best meat I have had came from hogs in north Carolina and Georgia. 
No diffrent than deer which taste great in the mid west corn belt and taste like unclean butt fresh off the toilet from the northeast pine forests




HTC said:


> No, not even close.
> 
> I lived in Texas for 9 years and have taken a lot of them. They make good sausage and that is about it. When you get a pig from the store or farm it is 8 months old and 260 - 280lbs give or take with good fat content. In the wild they run for a living and have to work for food. You get one over 200lbs and it several years old. For the most part, (with a couple of exceptions) I found the pork chops to be dry and relatively tough. Shake and bake is out of the question. Pork steaks from the shoulder...not happening. The one good way I know of was to take a sawzall to a young one and remove the back out of them and cut that in half...seared on the weber grill and slow cooked in tinfoil with barbque sauce...it was pretty good. Additionally the boars are not castrated and that definitely affects their flavor. I had an awesome spot to hunt outside of the Corpus Christi along the back bay adjacent to some milo fields....We shot them nearly every weekend year round and gave 99% of the animals we took away to some poor families.


----------

